# PokÃ©mon XY Tournament: TWO!



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

*Start Date:* November 20th, 12 PM EST 9AM UTC-8, 5PM UTC(0), 6PM UTC+1

*Prize:*  Absolutely nothing, besides bragging rights and a virtual high-five.

*Rules:* 

Two-Player Matches

Single Battle

Normal Rules:


No. of Pokemon: 6
PokÃ©mon level: Set all to Lv. 50
Special PokÃ©mon: Banned*
Same PokÃ©mon: Banned*
Same items: Banned*
Handicap: Off

*These are all normally permitted in Normal Rules, but Flat Rules only let you have 3 PokÃ©mon per team. 
*(Also, nothing legendary is allowed. Sorry.)

*Your team of six PokÃ©mon all must share a common type, which you have already chosen. *

*You must use the same team of six in each battle.*

-------

*Matches must be done within 24 hours of the start of the round,* or at an earlier time if both parties agree to the match.

*Best two-out-of-three matches.

It is up to you to arrange your match with your opponent.*

*Both participants must announce the winner for it to be recorded.*

-------

*This tournament is Double Elimination. This means that, once you lose a match, you move into the Loser's Bracket, where fight for a chance to battle the winner of the original bracket in the Finals. *

Brackets will be drawn up 24 hours before the first round, to ensure that I, as a participant, don't get a head start.

*
Current roster: *

1. *Icky* (Nick, 4356-0556-2673) *FLYING*
2. *SirRob* (SirRob, 3394-4061-9856) *DARK*
3. *Teal* (Nemo, 2535-4806-1989) *PSYCHIC*
4. *Rain-Wizard* (R-Wiz, 4854-6466-0547)* WATER*
5. *DrDingo* (Eddie, 1977-0255-2764) *ICE *
6. *BRN* (Alvin, 5043-1750-5008)* ROCK*
7. *Misomie* (Heather, 2938-6334-5545)* ELECTRIC*
8. *Arcane Reno* (Shawn, 3024-6068-9916) *FIRE*
9. *Avner* (Avner, 0516-8521-6614) _*DRAGON*_
10. *ManiacDrake* (Drake, 0087-3700-9353) _*FIGHTING*_
11. *Distorted* (Djinn, 0302-0063-2261) *STEEL*
12. *Toshabi* (???, 5284-2779-6178) *NORMAL*


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll take Dark. Code is 3394-4061-9856. Trainer name is SirRob.


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

Psychic please  2535-4806-1989 Nemo


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

Are Mewtwo,Yveltal,Xerneas and Zygarde banned?

And can we have duplicate pokemon?


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> Are Mewtwo,Yveltal,Xerneas and Zygarde banned?
> 
> And can we have duplicate pokemon?



Not ~exactly~ sure, but I'm gonna say all of the above are banned. I'd like to stick to OU tier and flat rules. (I know there's not tiers for XY yet, so I'll just limit the legendaries there.)


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

If duplicate pokemon aren't allowed I'm assuming duplicate items aren't either?


----------



## Jags (Nov 14, 2013)

Oooh, okay. I'll have Water, trainer name is R-Wiz, my FC is 4854-6466-0547


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> If duplicate pokemon aren't allowed I'm assuming duplicate items aren't either?



Yeah, and I believe that's under flat rules. Might have to get back to you on that.

(But yeah, you can't bring 6 Twisted Spoons. >:v)


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, and I believe that's under flat rules. Might have to get back to you on that.
> 
> (But yeah, you can't bring 6 Twisted Spoons. >:v)


I don't even have one. ;_;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh god, I wish I had bought the game already, this looks extremely fun


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd would be interested in joining, but I haven't got enough Pokemon of a single type.
.. Screw it. Sign  me up under *ICE* type!

EDIT- [Eddie]: 1977-0255-2764


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd love to fill in for Ghost or Poison type, but I'm only available late nights Pacific time and maybe on a Sunday/Monday, the only days I have off.

That and I still need to beat the E4 and grab my lovely nasties from Black2.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

Rock here! I'm under 5043-1750-5008.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to do this. D:<

Sign me up for electric~

I hope I have enough time to train up a team. X3

Oh yeah: _[Heather]:_ 2938-6334-5545


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I'll chime in with Fire then.  3024-6068-9916 Trainer name is Shawn.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll settle on Poison, there are some Ghosts I'd want to use I haven't trained up.


----------



## Avner (Nov 14, 2013)

Sign me up too, as the ghost type.

Avner 0516-8521-6614


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 14, 2013)

Sign me up for Fighting type. Drake is the name, 0087-3700-9353 is ma code.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 14, 2013)

I was getting pretty excited about this, until I saw the need for 6 Pokemons...

...all of the same type.

I got 4 trained mons. I'll pull up a chair and watch though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2013)

AWWWWW I'm so on the fence right now.

I haven't touched my pokeymans in a while so I don't think I'd be able to get myself a full single-type team but I wanna plaaay :C


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> Sign me up for Fighting type. Drake is the name, 0087-3700-9353 is ma code.


My eyes ===> You


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like to participate with the Steel type.

Djinn, 0302-0063-2261


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, and I believe that's under flat rules. Might have to get back to you on that.
> 
> (But yeah, you can't bring 6 Twisted Spoons. >:v)


I don't mean to be a bringer of bad news here, but err.. Flat rules include a 3-pokemon restriction. It's why it was used in the last tournament. As far as I know, that can't be changed.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I don't mean to be a bringer of bad news here, but err.. Flat rules include a 3-pokemon restriction. It's why it was used in the last tournament. As far as I know, that can't be changed.



Custom rules are a thing though, right?


Additionally: Wither's gonna participate, even though he's a bit b& at the moment. He's also gunning for Ice type, so I'll figure out how that works when I update the thread later today.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, it isn't first-come-first-served?


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oh, it isn't first-come-first-served?



*grumblegrumble* read the damn rules *grumble*



Icky said:


> If two people want to use the same type (looking at you, Fire types), there will be a RNG test to see who gets to use the type and who has to switch.



First-come first-served wouldn't be very fair to those who got dicked over with time zones


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm waiting on someone to pick dragon. I want to see that masterpiece.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

Will you match up the players at the start so that there are no type disadvantages, or is this thing just luck-based?


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Will you match up the players at the start so that there are no type disadvantages, or is this thing just luck-based?



I was trying to decide that last night. I'd like to arrange it so that no players start off with huge advantages, but I don't know if there are enough of those neutral combinations to make that happen.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> *grumblegrumble* read the damn rules *grumble*
> 
> 
> 
> First-come first-served wouldn't be very fair to those who got dicked over with time zones


I'm more concerned about someone who builds a team and gets RNG'd onto something they don't have, though.

I guess that could be fixed by revealing who has what a decent time before the start, though.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm more concerned about someone who builds a team and gets RNG'd onto something they don't have, though.
> 
> I guess that could be fixed by revealing who has what a decent time before the start, though.



I was planning on giving plenty of time to rebuild a team due to conflicts. That being said, I don't think there are any conflicts yet, cause Wither switched to Normal type. (For those without teams yet, this leaves Bug, Grass, Dragon, Fairy, and Ground that are unclaimed.)


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 14, 2013)

Bleh, double post.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My eyes ===> You


  You took the Dark type!! >:[   I love the dark type. ;-;


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm more concerned about someone who builds a team and gets RNG'd onto something they don't have, though.
> 
> I guess that could be fixed by revealing who has what a decent time before the start, though.


 Yeah it wouldn't really be cool for someone with an all poison team to immediately fight an all steel team.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> I was trying to decide that last night. I'd like to arrange it so that no players start off with huge advantages, but I don't know if there are enough of those neutral combinations to make that happen.



Yes, it's really luck-of-the-draw unless people get dishonest and go freestyle, regardless of which types they may profess to like or use. If anything, I would absolutely LOVE to see a way that the Psychic Inver, the in-game character who turns the effectiveness of moves around, could come into some of these matches. Alas, you cannot have a linked Inverse Battle.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a little surprised nobody has even mentioned Fairies yet. After all, a Fairy team could be fearsome.


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm a little surprised nobody has even mentioned Fairies yet. After all, a Fairy team could be fearsome.


I was going to do fairy, but I don't have that many. (And I'm not used to using them).


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

The whole point of a monotype team is to cover your team's weaknesses. Random match-ups are totally fine.

I'm not gonna start working on my team until all the players and types are decided.


----------



## Jags (Nov 14, 2013)

I picked out my team, if I get switched now I will be all kinds of depressed. A whole 10 minutes wasted.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The whole point of a monotype team is to cover your team's weaknesses. Random match-ups are totally fine.
> 
> I'm not gonna start working on my team until all the players and types are decided.



Yeah, but I was planning on that not getting too crucial until after the first round, anyways. 

I dunno, what do the rest of you think? Completely randomized matchups, or randomized-and-tweaked?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll pass on this one. Right now I just don't have the time to settle on a type and raise an all new team


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Alright, roster's updated. Rilvor, I need your Friend Code and Trainer name, but everyone else is good. 

*FOR DISCUSSION:*

A) Do you guys want completely randomized teams, or randomized teams that are arranged so that nobody has a type advantage the first round? 

B) Do you want to make use of a Loser's Bracket and make the whole tourney double elimination, or just stick with the single elimination rounds?

C) Invite other people to play! We still have Bug, Dragon, Grass, Fairy and Ground types open without contest, and you can still try to bump someone else out of their type if desired. (Having each type represented would be really cool, I feel, but it isn't necessary.)


----------



## Jags (Nov 14, 2013)

A) I reckon just random would be easier, unless you realllyyy want to go through trying to make the most neutral match-ups. I can't imagine it'd be that easy, mind.

B) A loser's bracket would be cool, having a king of the losers.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 14, 2013)

You know, there are such things as real-life Gym Leaders who specialize in one type and set up shop at gaming conventions. And they even handmake their own gym badges. How cool is that? 

Why not we make the FurAffinity Forums league? Set up eight Gym Leaders, the Elite Four, and the one who beats all 12 of them is an FAF Champion, an irrevocable title that makes one eligible for the Champion of Champions tournaments for FAF.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 14, 2013)

> 8. *Arcade Reno (Shawn, 3024-6068-9916) FIRE*


*Arcade Reno*I'm.... not sure how to feel about this. :C

Also, random matchups are all good. The whole point of this thing is to try and cover weaknesses after all.





> You know, there are such things as real-life Gym Leaders who specialize in one type and set up shop at gaming conventions. And they even handmake their own gym badges. How cool is that?





> Why not we make the FurAffinity Forums league? Set up eight Gym Leaders, the Elite Four, and the one who beats all 12 of them is an FAF Champion, an irrevocable title that makes one eligible for the Champion of Champions tournaments for FAF.




That would be really cool, though tricky to organize.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> You know, there are such things as real-life Gym Leaders who specialize in one type and set up shop at gaming conventions. And they even handmake their own gym badges. How cool is that?
> 
> Why not we make the FurAffinity Forums league? Set up eight Gym Leaders, the Elite Four, and the one who beats all 12 of them is an FAF Champion, an irrevocable title that makes one eligible for the Champion of Champions tournaments for FAF.


If everyone here became a gym leader or a member of the Elite Four.. then who would challenge them?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If everyone here became a gym leader or a member of the Elite Four.. then who would challenge them?



You gotta point there. Plus, the hypothetical Gym Leaders and Elite Four who would have to all specialize in one type would want to be Champions themselves.  It's a good idea but one that we actually can't implement in reality.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

Icky said:


> *FOR DISCUSSION:*
> 
> A) Do you guys want completely randomized teams, or randomized teams that are arranged so that nobody has a type advantage the first round?
> 
> ...



No tweakin'!

Double elimination~

Brought three, might be bringing a fourth.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> *Arcade Reno*I'm.... not sure how to feel about this. :C



Saw "FIRE", thought of Arcade Fire, mixed some letters up. My bad |3


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> Saw "FIRE", thought of Arcade Fire, mixed some letters up. My bad |3



Naughty birdy! 







But, I forgive you. :3



[video]http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/masonry/000/093/497/free_arcanine_lick_icon_by_fennekvee20110725-22047-b46ocr.gif[/video]


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

Normally, I wouldn't do this, but seeing how some abnormal person stole my normal preferred type of water, I am forced into a not-so-normal circumstances to pick a type I don't normally go for.


I'll take fucking normal. l:c


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Normally, I wouldn't do this, but seeing how some abnormal person stole my normal preferred type of water, I am forced into a not-so-normal circumstances to pick a type I don't normally go for.
> 
> 
> I'll take fucking normal. l:c



You can try to RNG Rain-Wizard out of the Water spot if you want to, but I'll put you down for Normal. Gonna need a Friend Code and Trainer name, though.


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Normally, I wouldn't do this, but seeing how some abnormal person stole my normal preferred type of water, I am forced into a not-so-normal circumstances to pick a type I don't normally go for.
> 
> 
> I'll take fucking normal. l:c



Sorry buddy 

We can always duel at dawn for the right.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

No way, I actually wanted to try some of the normal types. I can give you reasons, but then I'd be spoiling my team. PREPARE TO DIE A NORMAL DEATH BY A NORMAL TRAINER IN NORMAL COMBAT! >:[




God I need to make a trainer character gym leader person who actually talks like that


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> No way, I actually wanted to try some of the normal types. I can give you reasons, but then I'd be spoiling my team. PREPARE TO DIE A NORMAL DEATH BY A NORMAL TRAINER IN NORMAL COMBAT! >:[
> 
> God I need to make a trainer character gym leader person who actually talks like that



PERHAPS YOU, A NORMAL TRAINER, COULD PROVIDE ME WITH THE NORMALLY-REQUIRED FRIEND CODE AND TRAINER NAME IN ORDER TO ADD YOU TO THE NORMAL TOURNAMENT ROSTER IN A BLAND AND OTHERWISE NORMAL FASHION

:3


----------



## Distorted (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> No way, I actually wanted to try some of the normal types. I can give you reasons, but then I'd be spoiling my team. PREPARE TO DIE A NORMAL DEATH BY A NORMAL TRAINER IN NORMAL COMBAT! >:[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal types have a ridiculous amount of versatility, so you can do very well with them. I suggest Lickylicky, as it goes down on a lot of the competition.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I suggest Lickylicky, as it goes down on a lot of the competition.



Did you just

I

I don't even


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I suggest Lickylicky, as it goes down on a lot of the competition.



You've been watching the wrong Pokemon anime, I'm afraid.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 15, 2013)

I think I need to apologize for that. That was terrible. I've been making horrible jokes lately.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

Just for you, I'm gonna put a death fodder Lickilicki on my team named Distorted.


Btw Toshabi's friend code: 5284-2779-6178. Tis a blessing to be graced by such a normal friend code.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't believe Dragon and fairy are still left.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I can't believe Dragon and fairy are still left.




I really wanted to pick fairy tbh, but there just aren't a lot of fairy types that can be royally abused. Just klefki (TRUE TERROR), Mawille (TRUE TERROR) and Azumarill (TRUE TERROR) really. The eeveelution for fairy is kinda meh tbh. : |


Also, dragons are a dick move. >:[


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Dragon, fairy, it doesn't matter. Dark will triumph in the end. We've got Greninja and he's like every type.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Quick question- I know you said about sticking to standard rules, but does this mean the Smogon stuff applies? Meaning that we're banned from evasion, moody, putting more than 1 pokemon to sleep, and whatever else?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Quick question- I know you said about sticking to standard rules, but does this mean the Smogon stuff applies? Meaning that we're banned from evasion, moody, putting more than 1 pokemon to sleep, and whatever else?


And Blaziken, but only on Thursdays.


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Quick question- I know you said about sticking to standard rules, but does this mean the Smogon stuff applies? Meaning that we're banned from evasion, moody, putting more than 1 pokemon to sleep, and whatever else?



I've been talking to some Skypebros about this (I see you lurking, SIX), and I don't think I actually want to use Smogon tiers. I'll just say the same thing as Rob did: no legendaries.


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Dragon, fairy, it doesn't matter. Dark will triumph in the end. We've got Greninja and he's like every type.



He is also, I'd like to point out,  naturally water


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> . The eeveelution for fairy is kinda meh tbh. : |


You've never seen their true potential. :I



SirRob said:


> Dragon, fairy, it doesn't matter. Dark will triumph in the end. We've got Greninja and he's like every type.





Rain-Wizard said:


> He is also, I'd like to point out,  naturally water



Greninja eh?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

My planned team is Zoroark, Greninja, Crawdaunt, Spiritomb, Hydreigon, and Mega Tyranitar. It's great, 'cause I've gotten a lot of these Pokemon from people here-- Gibby's safari has Pupitar, Harbinger's has Spiritomb, Reno's has Crawdaunt, I've got Distorted's Tyranitarite and Toshabi traded his Froakie.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Dragon, fairy, it doesn't matter. Dark will triumph in the end. We've got Greninja and he's like every type.



This should not be a thing!! Protean is cheap and you know it Rob!! ;P


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> This should not be a thing!! Protean is cheap and you know it Rob!! ;P


You know Nintendo. They introduce twists and changes and say they allow for 'new gameplay strategies'. And I guess they're right, even if they don't quite give fans what they expect.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 15, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> You gotta point there. Plus, the hypothetical Gym Leaders and Elite Four who would have to all specialize in one type would want to be Champions themselves.  It's a good idea but one that we actually can't implement in reality.




Kinda resurrecting this, but, I, for one, would be cool with being a gym leader/elite four member. It'd be fun.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My planned team is Zoroark, Greninja, Crawdaunt, Spiritomb, Hydreigon, and Mega Tyranitar. It's great, 'cause I've gotten a lot of these Pokemon from people here-- Gibby's safari has Pupitar, Harbinger's has Spiritomb, Reno's has Crawdaunt, I've got Distorted's Tyranitarite and Toshabi traded his Froakie.


Why are you telling us your team? 
You're up to something aren't you?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> Why are you telling us your team?
> You're up to something aren't you?


I remember when I was planning for the first tournament, I traded Bagon and Gible to users on the forum in exchange for pokemon they were giving away. One of the reasons why was to throw people off-course and make them think my team was gonna have dragons in it.
In truth, I had no dragons in my team.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> Why are you telling us your team?
> You're up to something aren't you?


I am so confident in my team that I'm okay with spoiling it.

But I'm even more confident that no one will bother to remember it anyway.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I am so confident in my team that I'm okay with spoiling it.
> 
> But I'm even more confident that no one will bother to remember it anyway.


I'll remember it because I'll have this thread open on my computer. :I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll remember it because I'll have this thread open on my computer. :I



During my battle in the first tournament I was searching the base stats/types as I went along.

My mistake was not leading with Lucario in the last 2 matches. That thing is a BEAST.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

The only real smogon rule I cared for was sleep clause. Sleep can be abused too much imo.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Note to self: Spam sleep moves on Toshabi.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Note to self: Spam sleep moves on Toshabi.




Note to self: Rip off Rob's eyebrows.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

I am so shipping you two.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I am so shipping you two.



I beat you to it.


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

I could... try to join this.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Milo said:


> I could... try to join this.



You should, man. (Just try and find someone else too so the brackets look pretty again ;v; )


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

So is it safe to say that this is everyone who's interested? I'd love to cap a date on when this shindig can get started.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

If it means I don't have to see two Mega Mawiles, then yes.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure, I'd like to know the date.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I have most of the stuff I need for EV training, so I'll be ready soon. Trouble is, I can't afford to buy the drugs to give to my Pokemon D:


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Trouble is, I can't afford to buy the drugs to give to my Pokemon D:



Oh. Are we playing it this way? Because I will pump my Greninja so full of steroids it'll knock itself out when it's confused.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

Just finished EV training my team. It feels so shaky having a common type, especially one with numerous weaknesses! 

Finishing off my movesets and levelling these guys up... should be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

My team is trained. Right now I'm trying to find the items I missed. I don't even have the Twisted Spoon. ;_;


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> My team is trained. Right now I'm trying to find the items I missed. I don't even have the Twisted Spoon. ;_;



Nor me. >_> 

But for finding items? I'm fairly sure the Battle Institute chick by now has a pathalogical, work-related hatred for me.

 "Oh, it's you again... at 2am... ... again..."


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

Updated the OP with what I think are the complete rules. If I left anything out, just ask, and I'll be sure to add it to the post.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2013)

Regrettably, I just now am finding out that I will not be able to access my Poison-type team I cleared Black2 with. I will have a look at what's available, but I do not think I will be able to put together a satisfying Poison team in time. Kalos has a disappointing selection for a Poison lover.

Sorry folks, maybe next round I'll have looked around and trained up some 'mons I have yet to encounter. There may be more than I know about at the moment, but I won't make you folks wait on me to train 5 more pokemon to level 50.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw man, my team was super effective against yours.


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Regrettably, I just now am finding out that I will not be able to access my Poison-type team I cleared Black2 with. I will have a look at what's available, but I do not think I will be able to put together a satisfying Poison team in time. Kalos has a disappointing selection for a Poison lover.
> 
> Sorry folks, maybe next round I'll have looked around and trained up some 'mons I have yet to encounter. There may be more than I know about at the moment, but I won't make you folks wait on me to train 5 more pokemon to level 50.


You sure? I still have 3 to train up from Lv. 1, and the rest I don't even have yet.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 18, 2013)

We're still doing best of 3 matches, right? If it's in the original post, I missed it. :c


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Just checkin' up on this; we can't change our roster between matches, but we can update their movesets and items, right?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Just checkin' up on this; we can't change our roster between matches, but we can update their movesets and items, right?


-Fights BRN-

-Gives Surf to everything-


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

So...if anyone else still wants to join, or if Milo decided yet, I'd really love one more person here. Invite your friends! (13-man brackets are ugly as sin :C)




Arcane Reno said:


> We're still doing best of 3 matches, right? If it's in the original post, I missed it. :c



Yep, updated the OP.



BRN said:


> Just checkin' up on this; we can't change our roster between matches, but we can update their movesets and items, right?



Ehhhhh, I don't see why not. Rob's strategy may prove to be a bit unfair, but whatever.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> -Fights BRN-
> 
> -Gives Surf to everything-



Rock types gain 1.5spdef in Sandstorm weather


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll counter your sandstorm with my OWN sandstorm! [noparse]>[/noparse]

That's how it works, right?

After attempting to breed Hydreigon, I've decided to just... not worry too much about IVs. Greninja doesn't need defense anyway... or hp... ...or speed... yeah.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll counter your sandstorm with my OWN sandstorm! [noparse]>[/noparse]
> 
> That's how it works, right?
> 
> After attempting to breed Hydreigon, I've decided to just... not worry too much about IVs.* Greninja doesn't need defense anyway... or hp... ...or speed... yeah*.


*makes evil face*


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmhmm, I'll make sure to defeat you personally, Teal. Make sure not to lose until our match.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

Hate to interrupt, but I'll have you know that NOBODY will be able to stand up to my team of 6 Magikarp.

It's unstoppable. You may as well give up now.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Your lies are more sneaky than my dark types, Rain! [noparse][/noparse] I shall defeat you too!


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Your lies are more sneaky than my dark types, Rain! [noparse][/noparse] I shall defeat you too!



But how will your Dark types withstand my constant Splashing? I will be the watery thorn in your side, I promise.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm double checking before starting his training. Zapdos is allowed, right? I'm not going to EV train his Special Attack stat at all in case you were wondering.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Pfft, using a legendary bird is a HANDICAP...


----------



## Misomie (Nov 18, 2013)

Says Mr. Hydreigon and Mega Tyranitar. Both of them laugh at Zapdos's stats.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Hmhmm, I'll make sure to defeat you personally, Teal. Make sure not to lose until our match.


>:}


----------



## Distorted (Nov 18, 2013)

My the competition is strong in here. 

Steel may not be as flexible as the other types, but don't think you'll be able to win because of that fact.


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm double checking before starting his training. Zapdos is allowed, right? I'm not going to EV train his Special Attack stat at all in case you were wondering.



Nope, it's still a legendary. I was gonna use one too, and I was told it was unfair.

Otherwise I could just roll in with a bunch of legendary birds, and we all know that legendaries = success, right?


----------



## Avner (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmm, it's cool if it's too late, but would it be okay if I switched to the Dragon type? Since no one else has taken it and all?


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

Avner said:


> Hmm, it's cool if it's too late, but would it be okay if I switched to the Dragon type? Since no one else has taken it and all?



oh FUCK

Yeah, I guess it's alright.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> My the competition is strong in here.
> 
> Steel may not be as flexible as the other types, but don't think you'll be able to win because of that fact.


I'm keeping my eye on you.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 18, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nope, it's still a legendary. I was gonna use one too, and I was told it was unfair.
> 
> Otherwise I could just roll in with a bunch of legendary birds, and we all know that legendaries = success, right?



Bleh, ok. XP


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nope, it's still a legendary. I was gonna use one too, and I was told it was unfair.
> 
> Otherwise I could just roll in with a bunch of legendary birds, and we all know that legendaries = success, right?


Keep in mind, the legendary birds are allowed in flat battles, and none of them are in the upper tiers of Smogon.



Misomie said:


> Says Mr. Hydreigon and Mega Tyranitar. Both of them laugh at Zapdos's stats.


When I said handicap, I meant it as a hinderance.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

You guys are slow. I already finished with my IVs and EVs. MY TEAM ES MUY READY!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> When I said handicap, I meant it as a hinderance.



Meh, switched him out anyways. I was going to just use him as an obnoxious stall. (For awhile his name was #YOLO Swag, but I changed it because it annoyed me to look at. XD)


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Keep in mind, the legendary birds are allowed in flat battles, and none of them are in the upper tiers of Smogon.



Yeah, I know. Still. :u


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, I know. Still. :u




You probably wish you were a legendary bird, given the circumstances. How does it feel knowing you, yourself, are not BL, let alone OU?




Rilvor said:


> Regrettably, I just now am finding out that I will not be able to access my Poison-type team I cleared Black2 with. I will have a look at what's available, but I do not think I will be able to put together a satisfying Poison team in time. Kalos has a disappointing selection for a Poison lover.
> 
> Sorry folks, maybe next round I'll have looked around and trained up some 'mons I have yet to encounter. There may be more than I know about at the moment, but I won't make you folks wait on me to train 5 more pokemon to level 50.



I don't mind helping you build a team for this tourney. Just tell me what you want and I'll breed/EV train it for you.


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You probably wish you were a legendary bird, given the circumstances. How does it feel knowing you, yourself, are not BL, let alone OU?



Well...Honchkrow's close to BL!

;v;


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

It's with deep regret that I announce: Wither shall not be participating any longer. (He lost like 5 hours of EV training when his game flew out of his DS.)

On a brighter note though, the brackets look nice again. c:


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

Icky said:


> It's with deep regret that I announce: Wither shall not be participating any longer. (He lost like 5 hours of EV training when his game flew out of his DS.)
> 
> On a brighter note though, the brackets look nice again. c:




It's better he threw the game now then during the competition, if you know what I mean. :U


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Icky said:


> It's with deep regret that I announce: Wither shall not be participating any longer. (*He lost like 5 hours of EV training when his game flew out of his DS.)
> *
> On a brighter note though, the brackets look nice again. c:


What the hell? 
And as you said at least it's even again.

Wither I'll avenge you.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat sucks

My team was super effective against his


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Dat sucks
> 
> My team was super effective against his



I know, right? There goes my immunity.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 19, 2013)

Haha, I've EV trained only 4 so far, and 2 haven't even evolved yet. There's no way I'm gonna get a team of 6 properly-trained pokemon on-time for tomorrow, so I'm gonna try and make the best of what I've got.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

Keep anxiously switching out moves because I'm indecisive and there are so many equally viable options aaaaa

On the plus side, I have a real strategy in mind for each of my 'mons, so I'd really like a chance to see 'em in action!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 19, 2013)

I have one mon EV trained that is just lacking an attack he learns later. 

I'm having a hard time deciding on moves for two of my guys though, they're just so good at everything. D:


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I don't mind helping you build a team for this tourney. Just tell me what you want and I'll breed/EV train it for you.



I appreciate the offer.

I don't know, I'd probably want something like a... Muk/Drapion/Weezing/Crobat/Gengar/Tentacruel

I can do three of those for sure. But with my busy schedule it might take me quite a while to get ready and actually be available for a match. If no one comes along wanting poor neglected Poison, we will see.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 19, 2013)

Y is hating on me. When I'm tried to breed a pokemon with a physical-supporting nature I kept getting special-attacking natures. Took forever but I finally got what I wanted. D:<

Now I'm trying to breed one with a good nature for a special-attacker, but noooo. The game keeps giving me physicals! Bad game, bad! You're wasting my time. :K

I'll have my team ready though.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

Today, I am BRN. Tomorrow, I am Lori Alan.

Come at me with everything you have, folks. I got faith in my team.~


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright then! It's a few hours early, but I'm feeling generous.

Bracket is up on the OP, matches start tomorrow at posted times. Good luck, everyone~


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

My team is so good I beat the first round without even having a match


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

You'd better be ready Avner, because I'm gonna destroy you.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh sweet merciful Posiedon why...


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

I feel like this 





> *Best two-out-of-three matches*


will be my downfall.


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Just to prove to everyone that I didn't rig this by having a bye: I'm facing either Electric or Ice, and if I lose that, I've got a 50% chance of facing Rock. @N@


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

Drake can potentially go through the whole tournament fighting opponents that he's super effective against.

But that won't happen 'cause he has to go through _me._


----------



## Avner (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> You'd better be ready Avner, because I'm gonna destroy you.



We'll see. To be honest, so long as I win one out of three rounds I won't feel like too much of a baddie~


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Drake can potentially go through the whole tournament fighting opponents that he's super effective against.
> 
> But that won't happen 'cause he has to go through _me._



I'm not going to say hey, I got this in the bag. Just because I *could* potentially have that matchup, type advantages don't mean everything.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey, I got a buy straight through to...

Dragon or Psychic? 

Oh. Good.

Kinda hope it's Dragon (sorry Teal).


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey, just a heads up to Misomie (and everyone else on this thread who wonders what's going on)- I'll be back home tomorrow about the same time as the tournament begins, but I'll be going out pretty much immediately after I get home. I'll either have to do it really quickly around 4:50PM UTC-ish or later at night (Maybe around 12:00PM UTC).


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Hey, I got a buy straight through to...
> 
> Dragon or Psychic?
> 
> ...


 You're just scared of me.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> You're just scared of me.



I won't lie, I am

I've seen you mad. I don't like you when you're mad D: Also, lack of good counters.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> I'm not going to say hey, I got this in the bag. Just because I *could* potentially have that matchup, type advantages don't mean everything.


You won't say anything... you'll just quietly climb your way up the ladder until you're at the top.

Once again:
My eyes===========================> You


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Though if I do manage to get past my first round, there's a 66.666666666etc% chance of being super effective against my opposing team.

Of course, the other 33.3333etc% WAS the winner of last tourney...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't forget, son. Water resists steel.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Magikarp resists everything. It has no weaknesses.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Don't forget, son. Water resists steel.




Pft, okay...


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

lol magnezone


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I won't lie, I am
> 
> I've seen you mad. I don't like you when you're mad D: Also, lack of good counters.


>:}



SirRob said:


> You won't say anything... you'll just quietly climb your way up the ladder until you're at the top.
> 
> Once again:
> My eyes===========================> You


I thought those eyes were on me. ;_;


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

I am watching you with my dick.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

BRN said:


> lol magnezone



shutupshutupshutup 

And don't give me that evil look, Teal. It terrifies me to my core.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

So me and Reno will be having our battle early because, due to lack of interest, Tomorrow is cancelled. Let the clocks be reset.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright girls, you go and have fun now :3

I'm glad that I didn't enter by the way, I had absolutely no freaking time at all to prepare.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Alright girls, you go and have fun now :3
> 
> I'm glad that I didn't enter by the way, I had absolutely no freaking time at all to prepare.


A LIKELY STORY!!

You were just scared of the competition! Don't deny it!!


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You were just scared of the competition! Don't deny it!!



Nah, that didn't put you off.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 19, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Hey, just a heads up to Misomie (and everyone else on this thread who wonders what's going on)- I'll be back home tomorrow about the same time as the tournament begins, but I'll be going out pretty much immediately after I get home. I'll either have to do it really quickly around 4:50PM UTC-ish or later at night (Maybe around 12:00PM UTC).



Ok, that's fine by me. I hate waking up early (tournament starts early my time).


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Magikarp resists everything. It has no weaknesses.



Everything... Except splash. And maybe top percentage rattatas.


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

A nail-biting victory for the fluffmutt, Reno! Fire beats Rock and he's heading up in the world.~


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 20, 2013)

BRN said:


> A nail-biting victory for the fluffmutt, Reno! Fire beats Rock and he's heading up in the world.~



Nail biting indeed. :3 Down to the final 'mon, both times! I'll be posting up the replays soon-ish. I don't wanna tip my hand yet though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2013)

Yikes, the second place winner gets knocked out in the first round! Truly, this is a tournament where anything can happen.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

Ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yikes, the second place winner gets knocked out in the first round! Truly, this is a tournament where anything can happen.



Eheh, down but not out. It's a double-elimination tourney, and my next match will be against the loser of [ice/electric] vs [flying].


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah, already out Brn? That must suck

Looks like your Rocks will be on the scotch. 

(That amused me faaaar too much)


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm ready for battle!


----------



## Avner (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm ready for battle!



I'm just finishing off a run in the battle institute. I'll be right there~


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Avner said:


> I'm just finishing off a run in the battle institute. I'll be right there~


 :I


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Ah, already out Brn? That must suck
> 
> Looks like your Rocks will be on the scotch.
> 
> (That amused me faaaar too much)



Cute puns, but no, I'll be there to terrorise you when the mutt's through with ya'. ;D


----------



## Avner (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> :I



Tsk, so impatient. Okay, ready when you are.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Avner said:


> Tsk, so impatient. Okay, ready when you are.


I'm ready. :3


----------



## Avner (Nov 20, 2013)

Gah, my choice scarf screwed me over that last match. Gg


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

I win. But man that was a good match.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey can we change items between opponents?


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, you can change whatever as long as the PokÃ©mon are the same.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, you can change whatever as long as the PokÃ©mon are the same.


Good, I don't think one of my items would help at all against Rain-Wizard.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Awww damn I missed the deadline! DX
However, I don't think I could've done the single type only thing, but I probably would've went fire if I did.


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> Good, I don't think one of my items would help at all against Rain-Wizard.



Bring what you like, kiddo. There is no hope now.

(For me)


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Bring what you like, kiddo. There is no hope now.
> 
> (For me)


I'll destroy your anus.


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll destroy your anus.



Dem's fightin' words, nyeh nyeh. 

Bring it in 2-3 days. >.>

Ed: I can't post again, I got 666 D:


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Dem's fightin' words, nyeh nyeh.
> 
> Bring it in 2-3 days. >.>
> 
> Ed: I can't post again, I got 666 D:


But I want to battle now.


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> But I want to battle now.



_D-..dear dairy dairy diary

the bloodlust has begun. i have tasted the flehs of pokemon and it will not stop

an amphros lies in the second bracket. by night i hunt. tomorrow a buizel_


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

My anus can wait for another day, Teal, ravaged or not.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard will now be communicating via notes tied to a skiddo's neck:



"I would love to battle now Teal, but rules are rules. Our desires and passions for battle must be brought to a stand still, lest we destroy that which is years of ancient tradition. But be at ease, Ms. Teal. Your thirst for battle shall be soon quenched by the wrath of the seas."


That's what is written on the note that appears to be being eaten by the skiddo carrying it.


Edit: nvm, he broke post 666


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> My anus can wait for another day, Teal, ravaged or not.


The moment you're ready to battle I will vaporize you. (but does that mean you weren't really ready to battle?)


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> The moment you're ready to battle I will vaporize you. (but does that mean you weren't really ready to battle?)



I have one more 'mon to go. I feel shame, I neglected my duties in favour of other less important things


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright, Misomie. I'm online on the PSS, so I'm ready whenever you are.
EDIT- Over here it's already past 12:30 in the morning. I'll be waiting around for you, but I can't do so for longer than a couple hours.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm ready now. I'm logging onto PSS now.

I've been online all day but I just got distracted by some stuff this last hour so I forgot to check back here. ^^;


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Under normal circumstances, I wouldn't normally be so inclined to battle someone who's team is built normally with fighting-type pokemon. Normally, people would assume that it'd be nothing more than normal for the fighting trainer to beat the normal trainer. Any other result would be abnormal in any normal scenario, but hopefully, with my mighty team of normal normal types, we'll show you that we're anything but normal, but at the same time, as normal as they normally come!


I'm ready for a normal engagement! >:[



Gym Leader Drake is challenged by Normal Gym Leader Toshabi.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Under normal circumstances, I wouldn't normally be so inclined to battle someone who's team is built normally with fighting-type pokemon. Normally, people would assume that it'd be nothing more than normal for the fighting trainer to beat the normal trainer. Any other result would be abnormal in any normal scenario, but hopefully, with my mighty team of normal normal types, we'll show you that we're anything but normal, but at the same time, as normal as they normally come!
> 
> 
> I'm ready for a normal engagement! >:[
> ...



This, right here, just made my day. Thanks Toshi, Thanks. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Those were some heated matches (hot enough to melt through my ice, anyway)!
Congrats, Misomie!


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

Aw, damn. I wasn't looking forward to facing an Ice team so early, but I _really_ wasn't looking forward to facing the Electric team.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> Aw, damn. I wasn't looking forward to facing an Ice team so early, but I _really_ wasn't looking forward to facing the Electric team.


Thing is, I was really confident that I was going to win because I stocked my Pokemon up with ground moves.
I was wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

T'was a good fight. :3

I was pleasantly pleased with my lead mon. I didn't expect him to take so many hits. XD


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't get slaughtered TOO badly Toshabi


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> T'was a good fight. :3
> 
> I was pleasantly pleased with my lead mon. I didn't expect him to take so many hits. XD


That thing was such a boss. Twice out of three matches that thing ripped half my team apart.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> That thing was such a boss. Twice out of three matches that thing ripped half my team apart.



If I went straight for the kill on the second match... XD

I can't wait to see how he does with the birdies~ Kekeke. >: D


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 20, 2013)

GG Toshi. GG. Just goes to prove that being super effective against things doesn't always mean you win.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Normally, I wouldn't have expected this, but the normal normal Gym Leader Toshabi has won. Drake played a strong game to the bitter end.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh great I get to fight Mr. bad time zone


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> GG Toshi. GG. Just goes to prove that being super effective against things doesn't always mean you win.



Well, first Reno beats Six, and Toshi beats you. Let's hope this trend continues :u


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh great I get to fight Mr. bad time zone




Normally, I couldn't have said it better myself. >:[


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Oooh, okay. I'll have Water, trainer name is R-Wiz, my FC is 4854-6466-0547


WATUH TRIIIIIIIIIIBE! Yeah!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

BWHAHAHAHA! I just fought some random guy with my Electric team and kicked his butt. He had Salamance, Dragonite, Zygarde, Greninja, Delphox, and Gallade. Only three of my guys fainted and I didn't even have to use two of them. I'll post the video after the tournament. :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> WATUH TRIIIIIIIIIIBE! Yeah!



Northern or Southern? 

My team is actually done down, a panicky bit of training on my last 'mon having taken place til late into the night.

The Psychic types won't Future Sight THIS attack 
(Ohmygod, I need to stop with the bad jokes.)


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Misomie, I'll probably be on around 6 or 7 EST, if that's alright with you. Business tomorrow. :c


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

AM? 

I guess I can stay up that late.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, Jesus no. 6-7 PM. x3


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh! That's much better. ^^ (that would have been 3-4 am for me)

I like sleeping in and I do need my sleep because I stayed up all of last night playing Pokemon. XD (I usually wake up around 3-4 PM anyways)

Edit: I fought another person with my thunder team again. He was Japanese and probably just assumed I'd suck because he only entered three pokemon of his six (Mega Blaziken, Salamance, Gengar). It was a pretty easy victory for me.

I think people get confused when you come at them with a mono-type team. That or they underestimate you or something. Weirdos. 

I'm just loving my new team~ Having EVed mons with good natures and stuff really makes a difference.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

I doubt that, they were probably expecting normal or flat rules. I mess that up all the time.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 21, 2013)

So, given that I beat Sixy's rock team, and that I'm about to face steel, does that officially put me between a rock and a hard place? :3





*Runs and hides*


BTW, Distorted, I should be on around 1:30ish, PST

LET THE REMATCH BEGIN!


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey rain-wizard I'll be good to battle any time except 5-9 MST. That's when I have class.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm sick. I have a cold. Achoo! I want to rest today and battle tomorrow.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm gonna be in school for about 3 more hours... drink a lot of oj so you can be okay when I get back, kay?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 21, 2013)

So, looking at the tournament diagram, am I against ManiacDrake next? Just making sure I didn't get this wrong.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

You're up against one of the 2nd round losers.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 21, 2013)

So wait, have the second set of matches started yet? Do I need to do a match before 5PM UTC tomorrow?
EDIT- In the case that case it is, the only time I'll have to do it will be either tonight or about an hour before the deadline.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm guessing the loser's bracket will start tomorrow.

Toshabi, I'm ready. Just so you know, I'm going to take this seriously-- as if this were a real tournament.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm guessing the loser's bracket will start tomorrow.
> 
> Toshabi, I'm ready. Just so you know, I'm going to take this seriously-- as if this were a real tournament.



...So it isn't?? >:[

(you're right though, loser's bracket starts tomorrow once we know who loses.)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, no. I meant an official tournament. This is very real.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4CnV_-UBg

Distooooorteeeed. Where are you?



EDIT: Whew... that first match was super close!


EDIT 2: Man, those were good battles. o: But, for the official record fire is moving on up!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 21, 2013)

I was reminded of why I hate fire so much. Arcane is victorious. 

I knew I lost when you figured out my strategy. Very good, sir.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 21, 2013)

It was a good strategy though! Caught me offguard the first time. o:  I run that same 'mon on my b/w cart, and was expecting a similar setup.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 21, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> It was a good strategy though! Caught me offguard the first time. o:



Lol, it worked for a while. But I couldn't handle that Chandelure. It pretty much wrecked my groove. I also want to say thank you, because you kinda got me out of a funk I had earlier. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I was reminded of why I hate fire so much. Arcane is victorious.
> 
> I knew I lost when you figured out my strategy. Very good, sir.





Distorted said:


> Lol, it worked for a while. But I couldn't handle that Chandelure. It pretty much wrecked my groove. I also want to say thank you, because you kinda got me out of a funk I had earlier. I feel a lot better now.




*Is making notes*


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

My body is ready, Teal.

(Edit: Just checked MST. Yeahp, bad timing on my part. Sorry )


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm leaving in a little bit and will be gone for a while. If you're still on later though I'll be up late.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yeah I'm leaving in a little bit and will be gone for a while. If you're still on later though I'll be up late.



GMT -7, if I get up early I'll catch you about 11pmish your time. I won't feel at my best though :L


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> *Is making notes*




Dang. :c That's it, Wiz, you have to take her down for me!   *Hides*


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Dang. :c That's it, Wiz, you have to take her down for me!   *Hides*



Hey, remember kiddo, I got the advantage on you. And I'm out for revenge too >.>


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm guessing the loser's bracket will start tomorrow.
> 
> Toshabi, I'm ready. Just so you know, I'm going to take this seriously-- as if this were a real tournament.



Will you be available in three hours? I have a meeting after work today and will probably be ready around 9-10 your time.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> GMT -7, if I get up early I'll catch you about 11pmish your time. I won't feel at my best though :L


I'm usually up till 2 AM my time.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Will you be available in three hours? I have a meeting after work today and will probably be ready around 9-10 your time.


Yes. It's a date! â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

If these hours are bad for everyone, I don't have a problem with extending Round Two a bit longer. I know this weekend is gonna be really tough for me to be around, anyways.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm usually up till 2 AM my time.



That might work. I get a window between 6:30-7:15(GMT), maybe if I get up a bit earlier I can catch ya? Unless you can be around at....(Maths it.....)....9-11AM(Your time)? I'll be home after work then.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Hey, remember kiddo, I got the advantage on you. And I'm out for revenge too >.>




Psh! You think I'm the kind of dog that's scared of an itty bitty bit of water? :c


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

We're starting our match.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

This is gonna be scary. But then again, that's how I normally feel about these sorts of things.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 21, 2013)

gg rob. Not much I can do with this team vs yours, sadly. =[


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

GG.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That might work. I get a window between 6:30-7:15(GMT), maybe if I get up a bit earlier I can catch ya? Unless you can be around at....(Maths it.....)....*9-11AM(Your time)? *I'll be home after work then.


That'll work. (though more around 10-11 since I wake up late).


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Psh! You think I'm the kind of dog that's scared of an itty bitty bit of water? :c



Yes. Yes I do.

I'll turn fiery Reno into scared Steam...o....

I am so sorry :I


And great, Teal. I'll see ya tomorrow morning. Prepare to be washed away >.>


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> I'll turn fiery Reno into scared Steam...o....
> 
> ...


PUNS. >:{


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

GG Icky. :3 Your team gave me a few more complications than I was expecting in that first round. Victory for me in the end though~


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> I'll turn fiery Reno into scared Steam...o....
> 
> I am so sorry :I



More like the other way around, sir buizel. :3 I'll drop your otterbutt so hard, it'll practically sublimate!


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2013)

Ickybutt, I'll be around from 6pmUTC

Just letting you know the time in advance. I don't want our plans to be on the rocks.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Misomie, I'll be ready from 2pm est onwards. I changed my strategy a bit from Toshabi, so I'm hoping this'll be a good match.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok. I pulled another all-nighter (I have GOT to stop doing this) so I'll sleep in a tad. I'll try to be up by 5 pm EST though.


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Alright Teal, let's see some of this thunder you wanna bring


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you hiding from me R-wizard?


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry D: I put my DS on sleep! I'ma comiiing.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

I destroyed R-wizard's anus!


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

My poor bottom, It was hard and fast 

I was feeling pretty good in the first...minute as well. :L


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> My poor bottom, It was hard and fast
> 
> I was feeling pretty good in the first...minute as well. :L


That one pokemon had ne worried, it was a monster.


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> That one pokemon had ne worried, it was a monster.



Yeah, your one singular monster took down everything. I had no defence 

(Be scared, Reno. Be scare)

Am I loser 5 or 6 btw? I kinda hope six, Cos, well, I got my eyes on beating Six. heh :L


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> (Be scared, Reno. Be scare)


I will extinguish him. 
hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> I will extinguish him.
> hahahahahahahhahahaha



I dunno, you might be a bit burnt out.

Ohjeez dese puns.


----------



## Icky (Nov 22, 2013)

Updated OP with the current bracket. This weekend is gonna be tough for me to get on, but thankfully from here on out, most of the fights are in the loser's bracket.

And knock it off with the puns, you guys. They make me want to fly the coop.

ugh why did i even say that


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm up against Drake eh? Fighting vs Water.

Interesting.

On a side note, Mr.Icky, I laughed at the big red X's over the losers. It amused me for a good minute or so. (And I'm not 100% sure why....)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Poor Dingo, anyone would could've been in the L7 spot would've been super effective against him.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Poor Dingo, anyone would could've been in the L7 spot would've been super effective against him.


Haha, you're right!
And to top it all off, I'm not very effective against Steel!
This'll be fun.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

With that being said, I'm free for our battle whenever you are.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> With that being said, I'm free for our battle whenever you are.


Oh right, yeah! Forgot about that. Heh.
I can't do it yet, but I'd be able to in a few hours if that still suits you alright.
What's the time over there?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Oh right, yeah! Forgot about that. Heh.
> I can't do it yet, but I'd be able to in a few hours if that still suits you alright.
> What's the time over there?



It's almost 4:00 pm over here. But take your time. I can wait.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

It is the Five of PM, EST. I am ready for our duel, Miso of Mie.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> It's almost 4:00 pm over here. But take your time. I can wait.


Alright, I'll send you a private message when I'm ready. Over here right now, the time is 10:12PM. So don't worry about it getting late by the time you battle me, because I'll be 6 hours ahead of you into the night.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 22, 2013)

I request a continuance on my match. My illness got worse and I need to rest.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

It's okay Misomie, if I had to fight me, I wouldn't wanna get out of bed either.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Sooo, do I get to roast some psychics today, or do I need to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

We can battle now. (In a few minutes, I'm in the middle of nowhere with no flying pokemon. :I)


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually can you give me a half hour? Something just came up.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 22, 2013)

As everyone might've guessed, I got my arse handed to me. Distorted has beaten me.
It was ice to take part, but I was frozen over. Now I'm gonna chill out.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

I enjoyed that very much DrDingo. That's a very good group of ice types. And the Shiny was very cool too. 

But I must declare victory this time.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I enjoyed that very much DrDingo. That's a very good group of ice types. And the Shiny was very cool too.
> 
> But I must declare victory this time.


Yup. Your steely techniques completely distorted my chances of winning! 
It was fun though. I had an ice time. (I'll stop now, I promise. It's not punny anymore.)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Actually can you give me a half hour? Something just came up.



Take all the time you need, sweetie. :3 I'll be here for about an hour and a half.


----------



## Avner (Nov 22, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I request a continuance on my match. My illness got worse and I need to rest.



Fine by me. I'll be up until like, 3am GMT tonight and all day tomorrow, so I'm not on borrowed time or anything.

...Though I must point out that this is highly irregular for a distinguished normal trainer such as yourself.


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2013)

Apparently my fight is at 6am my time.


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

What kind of horrible decision did you make to buy the BLUE monster? Poor choice, 'Lava. 

I don't know whether to go all in and try and win, or cock about and accept loss like a man :L


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry SirRob, I overslept. I tried to get up early but I fell back asleep... ^^;

I'm ready whenever.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

I have returned. Let's battle. :3


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have returned. Let's battle. :3



It is ON!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Alright Misomie! Time to night up the light!


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Y'know, when this is all done and finished, someone needs to collect all the posted puns and create a collage of them.

Future generations can use it as reference for the reason of human devolution.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

I was vaporized. ;_;


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Whew, GG Teal! I'm admittedly almost sad I got that crit in the second match - I would've been interested to see the results if it hadn't happened. o:


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Whew, GG Teal! I'm admittedly almost sad I got that crit in the second match - I would've been interested to see the results if it hadn't happened. o:


That one pokemon of yours is truly frightening. (the one you led with in the first match)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> That one pokemon of yours is truly frightening. (the one you led with in the first match)



Glad to hear it. :3 He's kinda my ace in the hole for this tourney.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

HUAAAGHHH

This is intense, I can't take it!


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

When we do another tournament lets do either double or triple battles. Single is fun and all but I want some variety.


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

It's a shame there's no way of doing a doubles tournament, where you need not only a good team but a good partner to win

That'd be interesting. Give some noobs a chance and add a bit of difficulty for the pro's.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> It's a shame there's no way of doing a doubles tournament, where you need not only a good team but a good partner to win
> 
> That'd be interesting. Give some noobs a chance and add a bit of difficulty for the pro's.


I meant two pokemon against two pokemon style. Not team up of two players.


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> I meant two pokemon against two pokemon style. Not team up of two players.



I know. I was lamenting the lack of more than 1v1 being a feature in this game.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent matches Misomie, great games.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

Dark types, ug. XP

If that Focus Blast hit the first round... D:<


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually, doing a tag-team tourney would be possible, but harder to organize. Personally, I'd like to organize a little cup tournament, because chibis.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Dark types, ug. XP
> 
> If that Focus Blast hit the first round... D:<


I was worried because I knew a lot of electric types carried Focus Blast... Combine that with sheer speed and I knew you were gonna give me a hard time. I'm glad I built my team the way it did, because it definitely came in handy.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

A multi-battle tournament sounds awesome~ As does a little cup.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh shoot, I'm fighting Reno again? I can finally get my vengeance? Haha... once again the darkness shall overtake the light.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most of my team can counter dark types. I knew I'd have difficulties in our battle because your powerhouses are the ones that give me trouble normally.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

All of my Pokemon are powerhouses. The extra day allowed me to get 5 max IVs on all my Pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

Lucky. I didn't have time to IV breed almost at all. D:


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

I was definitely lucky! So I definitely can't afford to lose; if I lose even with my advantage, in addition to my experience, it'd be a real disgrace. Last tournament, I wasn't fully prepared. But this time I am!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2013)

I like the way the tournament looks. I especially like the big red "X" you put over the losers, far greater than just merely giving a star or crown to the winner and having him advance. It's like saying "You suck and you should never have even bothered participating" to people who at least tried, often against type disadvantages.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I like the way the tournament looks. I especially like the big red "X" you put over the losers, far greater than just merely giving a star or crown to the winner and having him advance. It's like saying "You suck and you should never have even bothered participating" to people who at least tried, often against type disadvantages.



It's not like that at all. Sometimes you just go waaaaay past the point, man. It ain't that deep.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> It's not like that at all. Sometimes you just go waaaaay past the point, man. It ain't that deep.



Yes, I'll admit but it is a little harsh to just X them out like that when simply graying their field and putting a "W" over their opponents would have been enough.


----------



## Teal (Nov 23, 2013)

A red X is easier to see (and faster to apply) than a crown.

You're not in the tournament so why the hell do you care?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 23, 2013)

Best believe when your last pokemon faints and you realize that you have lost, that burns a lot harder than a red X across your avi. 

I still have scorch marks from my last defeat. But I'll deal. Fire makes Steel that much stronger in the long run....


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, I'll admit but it is a little harsh to just X them out like that when simply graying their field and putting a "W" over their opponents would have been enough.




I love how you're not even in the tournament and yet you still find a way to bitch about something that doesn't even effect you. Me along with everyone in this tournament found it amusing. Scram darryl, or else I will sic the houndour's on you.


----------



## Teal (Nov 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I love how you're not even in the tournament and yet you still find a way to bitch about something that doesn't even effect you. Me along with everyone in this tournament found it amusing. Scram darryl, or else I will sic the houndour's on you.


But how could you send Houdour after him if you only have normal type pokemon? D:


----------



## Icky (Nov 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I like the way the tournament looks. I especially like the big red "X" you put over the losers, far greater than just merely giving a star or crown to the winner and having him advance. It's like saying "You suck and you should never have even bothered participating" to people who at least tried, often against type disadvantages.



Or maybe it wasn't anything like that, asshole. I designed this to be less competitive, because I really, really fucking hate that mentality. 

Oh, and did you notice I put an X on myself? Shit, I shouldn't have even bothered to make this tournament, I suck so bad.


---


On another note, this is like my only window to fight Sixers this weekend, and he's not here right now. I'm just gonna call myself a forfeit and give him the nudge ahead for next round. 'S how it would've turned out anyway.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 23, 2013)

Do I fight tomorrow? I'm not sure. If I do though, I'll be out of town from 8 am PST to 10 pm (at least) PST (11 am est - 1 am est).


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> But how could you send Houdour after him if you only have normal type pokemon? D:



Don't make me rip off your hair! =[


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Auck, it looks like I made it to about 4.30am before passing out.

Sorry birdbutt, the time diff was just a little too much for me.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh shoot, I'm fighting Reno again? I can finally get my vengeance? Haha... once again the darkness shall overtake the light.



Indeed, another rematch. o: Mine may not be IV bred, but I've had more time to prepare for this one too! Lots of shiny new toys. :3 I hope you bring yourself some Rawst berries...


I should be on around 12/12:30 PST, then on through the afternoon if that works for you?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Yup, see you then. Looking forward to it!


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Icky, I'm fine with battling today if you're around!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

I might not be on exactly at 3PM est... more likely 3:30 or 4.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Alright Reno, I'm ready. Let's um... dark the... fire.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Suddenly realised Icky's decided to forgo his round, so I'll be looking forward to seeing Toshabi x Avner.


----------



## Avner (Nov 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> Suddenly realised Icky's decided to forgo his round, so I'll be looking forward to seeing Toshabi x Avner.



Heh, if we ever stop dragon our feet we might even get that battle done tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

GG.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 23, 2013)

Argh. I was finally snuffed. :c Gotta say, Rob, I didn't expect that one particular item on your little shinobi. If not for that, things might've gone very differently. XP


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

It was a set specifically for the Pokemon it KO'd.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

The meds kicked in and I'm feeling great! I'm ready for battle.


----------



## Avner (Nov 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The meds kicked in and I'm feeling great! I'm ready for battle.



Be right there~ Ready for my asskicking~


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Bagsy playing the winner of your match immediately~


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 23, 2013)

I shall await, at the top of the loser's bracket. :c Like a good fire dogge, sitting on a mountain. Or something. http://th07.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2010/212/3/0/Arcanine_on_the_Mountain_by_Draken_leader.jpg


----------



## Avner (Nov 23, 2013)

Whelp, gg. Misclicked that second last turn and lost my Goodra for it. I suck at this. :c


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

Gg Avner. I was in tears when all those focus blasts blew up my guys. Normally, it's only due to a miracle why I was able to come out on top this time.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Toshibabes, wanna clear up our round too? I'm itching for rape. [noparse][/noparse]

ITCHING


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

Lemme get set up. I need to make some items changes real quick.

Okay! Ready!


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

C'est ne pas un battaile, monsieur. Bon chance.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Hot damn, you played well in that first round.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

GG Six man. It was a lot of mind games.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Bloody GG, my Dischordian friend.~ I was trounced from the first moves, and it felt amazing to play against that strategy.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> Bloody GG, my Dischordian friend.~ I was trounced from the first moves, and it felt amazing to play against that strategy.



I honestly hope we can do something like this again sometime. I'd be up for a rematch sometime with my old team combined with some of these normal amigos I've made.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Toshabi we should have a rematch with our real teams! I don't think you fought my finished team before.

I get like, a week off of this tournament 'cause I gotta wait for all you guys to finish so... I'd be happy to have some casual games with you guys! And we can have sex in the end.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

I honestly feel my original team was more credible. Teaching a rock-type team taught me so much about mechanics, though, 'cos I had to be hyperaware of weaknesses - I reckon I'm really set to take you down, Rob. I just need the team backing me up to do it. ;D


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh... did you want to fight me now, then? I'll get on.

Edit: Nevermind, guess you meant later, haha.


----------



## Jags (Nov 24, 2013)

And so I sing my farewell swan song, for I have been removed from the table


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> And so I sing my farewell swan song, for I have been removed from the table



Never farewell! Never farewell.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> And so I sing my farewell swan song, for I have been removed from the table



We should absolutely have a friendly match sometime tomorrow (or tonight, if you'll be on around 10ish PST). I'd like to see how my team stacks up against an all water team. O:


----------



## Misomie (Nov 24, 2013)

I only have access to my 3DS for the internet today. I'm pretty sure I have a match. Whoever it is, just send me a message with when you want to fight as I'll be checking faf periodically.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 24, 2013)

I think our table needs an update.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Should be something like...

Drake vs. Distorted 
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
Winner vs. Misomie
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
Top Winner vs. Bottom Winner --> vs. Reno --> vs. me
^^^^^^^^^^
Toshabi vs. Teal


----------



## Distorted (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm just not with it today. I forgot I had a match but I'm up for it now if you are ManiacDrake.

Also congrats Rob. You said you weren't going to lose and you didn't. You deserve it.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't win yet. If someone can best Reno, they've got a very good chance of winning.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I didn't win yet. If someone can best Reno, they've got a very good chance of winning.



Ah, my bad. I didn't know it worked out like that.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> We should absolutely have a friendly match sometime tomorrow (or tonight, if you'll be on around 10ish PST). I'd like to see how my team stacks up against an all water team. O:



Bring it on, Muttley. I got a bit of work to do today, but I should be able to spare 10 minutes to inflate your ego. :L


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm working on my Poison team now that I have some time off.

Soon.

My team creeps closer to readiness, like insidious poison inflicted upon others.

Then! Then it will be time for Ghost...


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2013)

If it's double elimination who am I supposed to battle?


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> If it's double elimination who am I supposed to battle?



...yourself?


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> ...yourself?


But I'd lose.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> But I'd lose.



Just fight everyone nearby, whether they want it or not.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright, buibutt. I'll be online whenever. :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Alright, buibutt. I'll be online whenever. :3



bring it, Muttley


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

lolnope.jgp

Was annihilated D:


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> lolnope.jgp
> 
> Was annihilated D:



What can I say, I brought my umbrella along. :3 Gg though, thanks for the match!


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> What can I say, I brought my umbrella along. :3 Gg though, thanks for the match!



GG. Dat....erm....beauty did quite a number on my team.

Poor Floatzel


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;7QAKcHAcY2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QAKcHAcY2I[/video]


----------



## Distorted (Nov 25, 2013)

GG Drake. I was kinda thrown off there and I couldn't recover back to my plan. And that thing hits ridiculously hard. Congrats.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 25, 2013)

The first match was completely lucky on my part. The 2nd match was, in all honesty, I thought you had that. Was down to teh wire.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

Come on Drake, go all the way!! I wanna see you in the finals!


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't even know what the brackets look like any more.

Who am I rooting for? Who is out? I'm so confused


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I don't even know what the brackets look like any more.
> 
> Who am I rooting for? Who is out? I'm so confused




You're rooting for me, cuz otherwise I'll have to pounce your buibutt.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> You're rooting for me, cuz otherwise I'll have to pounce your buibutt.



I'd say I am, but I may or may not be lying.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

No one root for me, I need to maintain my role as a supervillain. 

MUHUHAHAHA, BEAT MY DARK TYPES IF YOU CAN, WEAKLINGS!


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No one root for me, I need to maintain my role as a supervillain.
> 
> MUHUHAHAHA, BEAT MY DARK TYPES IF YOU CAN, WEAKLINGS!



I will support your campaign for complete world domination

Oh, wait, I wasn't supposed to say anything yet was I?

Sorry :I


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No one root for me, I need to maintain my role as a supervillain.
> 
> MUHUHAHAHA, BEAT MY DARK TYPES IF YOU CAN, WEAKLINGS!



You're about as evil as the cookie crisp dog.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

The old one or the sexy new one?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 25, 2013)

The new one is a wolf, not a dog. >:l


Also, who am I battliiiiiiiiinnnnnnnngggggg?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

Drake vs. Misomie
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
Top Winner vs. Bottom Winner --> vs. Reno --> vs. me
^^^^^^^^^^
Toshabi vs. Teal

Where did Icky go [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Misomie (Nov 25, 2013)

Drake, I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Icky (Nov 26, 2013)

Aw fuck, I didn't think about what that busy weekend would do to the tournament. Sorry guys :c


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

ICKY WHY DID YOU FORSAKE US


----------



## Misomie (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I fighting today or tomorrow? D:


----------



## Icky (Nov 26, 2013)

BECAUSE PERCUSSION WHATNOTS.

I was busy doing the hardest thing I've ever done in my life on little-to-no sleep. Didn't have time to update. >:[


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

Tosh is my opponent?

>:}


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

Icky said:


> BECAUSE PERCUSSION WHATNOTS.
> 
> I was busy doing the hardest thing I've ever done in my life on little-to-no sleep. Didn't have time to update. >:[


Percussion? Icky plays drums? But he has wings! How does he grasp the drumsticks?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a date. Tomorrow. I will wear cologne and brush my teeth.


----------



## Icky (Nov 26, 2013)

Updated bracket is up. Only a few more battles left!

(also guys, please try to be clearer when telling me who won the match, it took me like a half hour to figure out whether BRN or Toshabi won.)



SirRob said:


> Percussion? Icky plays drums? But he has wings! How does he grasp the drumsticks?



Pfff, no, that would be impossible.

I play marimba and vibraphone. :U


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

Tomorrow eh? *sharpens ax*


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> *sharpens ax*



Oh baby.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

Icky said:


> I play marimba and vibraphone. :U


Oh, cool! [noparse][/noparse]

Also, I see you didn't wanna mess with Teal's pretty face. Good idea.


----------



## Jags (Nov 26, 2013)

And I still don't know who to root for.

I reckon it'll be whoever is the scariest, seems wise. Go Teal! :L


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> And I still don't know who to root for.
> 
> I reckon it'll be whoever is the scariest, seems wise. Go Teal! :L












*cough*


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2013)

The music for Super Training is burning into my brain. I know my beloved nasties will get trashed battling most if not all of you, but I'm going to see to it that it is not easy!


----------



## Jags (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> *cough*



You, as a normal trainer, are not normally scary enough


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Tosh, where are you.....?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey Tosh, where are you.....?



Work. :I


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Work. :I


Darn. I will be waiting. By giving me extra time you have guaranteed your demise.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm ready like Freddie's cousin Eddie!


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 27, 2013)

Holy crap Misomie. o.o    That was a very very surprising end. I thought that you had it. Very very well played hun. You shant be forgotten!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Losing sucks. XP I over-predicted at the end when I sent out Helioisk over Galvantula. I was hoping to trick you into a high jump kick instead of the move that killed him. Bleh. Should have just sent out Nano earlier. XP


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 27, 2013)

Doesn't help with the two crits either. Regardless, all 3 matches were very intense. Hopefully in the future we can use our real teams. :3


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

I must ask, did Toshi or the ground team person man-woman-thing have a Diggersby?

If not, you have terrible taste in everything >:c


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

lol, the game gave you so much luck. Nano's thunder has only missed twice (out of maybe twenty times) before our battle. I was all, "what the heck game?! I NEEDED that hit! D:


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> lol, the game gave you so much luck. Nano's thunder has only missed twice (out of maybe twenty times) before our battle. I was all, "what the heck game?! I NEEDED that hit! D:


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Thunderbolt_(move)
I find Thunder to unreliable unless it's on a Rain Dance team.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Thunderbolt_(move)I find Thunder to unreliable unless it's on a Rain Dance team.


Nano has compound eyes for an ability so it has a 91% accuracy with him. I do have rain dancer. I just didn't use it in this battle.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 27, 2013)

[yt]A5peiLlHdvo[/yt]



I guess I will try to catch you online tomorrow Teal. I get out of work 5pm PST, though, tomorrow I'm going to be on the road to visit family for thanksgiving. I will be on probably 10pm pst.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Nano has compound eyes for an ability so it has a 91% accuracy with him. I do have rain dancer. I just didn't use it in this battle.


Oh, is it a galvantula? Mmm, that sticky web.
It makes it a bit different here.

If it weren't a single type tourney I would have suggested a Focus sash lead Garvantula with Swarm. Sticky web up, then gtfo with volt switch. He then can be of use once more for a huge Bug buzz or even to infestation trap a pokemon to set up on/murder. He, sadly, doesn't do to hot with his below average stat. However, he is the best sticky webber (until pokebank. Stealth rock/sticky web Shuckle ftw :3).


Ima stop babbling. Sorry :v


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like Galvantula, he's so under rated. I've used him to tear teams apart multiple times because many underestimate him. ;D Plus, sticky web is such a cool hazard~


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I really like Galvantula, he's so under rated. I've used him to tear teams apart multiple times because many underestimate him. ;D Plus, sticky web is such a cool hazard~


Yeah, I bet he's amazing in single type tourneys like this 
He's easily killed by any decent Sp bulk mon, tho.

Maybe I'm looking at him wrong...
He has the ability to be a fantastic support mon that could hold his own quite a bit. Electroweb~


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> Yeah, I bet he's amazing in single type tourneys like this He's easily killed by any decent Sp bulk mon, tho.Maybe I'm looking at him wrong...He has the ability to be a fantastic support mon that could hold his own quite a bit. Electroweb~


I've fought a bunch of random people with him. He's just so reliable (in my favorite battle he killed a Xerneas, Talonflame, and almost OHKOed a Blaziken) and has excellent type coverage. I got him to originally train as a set-upper that could defend himself. However he became my most reliable sweeper. XD (that's without specs or a life orb)


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I've fought a bunch of random people with him. He's just so reliable (in my favorite battle he killed a Xerneas, Talonflame, and almost OHKOed a Blaziken) and has excellent type coverage. I got him to originally train as a set-upper that could defend himself. However he became my most reliable sweeper. XD (that's without specs or a life orb)


Damn, really?
I mean, to be fair Xerneas, Cpt. Talon Falcon, and Blaziken are not at all bulky. Xerneas kind of but it really needs a Geomancy. Also the type advantage.
And I have no clue how you survived a Brave Bird.
BUT That is really good considering he has Sticky Web! His movepool is SO GOOD. I just looked over it, You're definitely right about being Underestimated, tho soon people will be prepared for him as he's gonna be the go to for Stick Web


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> Damn, really?
> I mean, to be fair Xerneas, Cpt. Talon Falcon, and Blaziken are not at all bulky. Xerneas kind of but it really needs a Geomancy. Also the type advantage.
> And I have no clue how you survived a Brave Bird.
> BUT That is really good considering he has Sticky Web! His movepool is SO GOOD. I just looked over it, You're definitely right about being Underestimated, tho soon people will be prepared for him as he's gonna be the go to for Stick Web



I started to feel bad for the guy. ^^; (I think Nano was the only one to faint)

I started with a sticky web and then took a moonblast (focus stash kept me alive). Then I went for thunder three more times and got parahax off each time. Then out came Talonflame. I used thunder (missed) but this saved his life has he used Me First so it failed. Then I thundered the next turn and killed it. Mega Blaziken comes out and takes a thunder down to maybe I third hp left and gets paralyzed. The battler wasn't really experienced, but still, Nano did awesome~ 

Brave bird usually takes nano down to yellow to red health and rarely activates Focus Stash. Then he thunders them. My main threat from Talonflame is Flareblitz but non-Galewinged Talonflames are pretty much always outsped and thundered. 

I love Nano's movepool~ It was so hard just to pick four moves. I wanted them all. D:


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 27, 2013)

Welp, as I wait for my next opponent, I'll be down for some more friendlies, if anyone's up for it. *Gives Misome the puppy eyes* :3


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Welp, as I wait for my next opponent, I'll be down for some more friendlies, if anyone's up for it. *Gives Misome the puppy eyes* :3



Yeah, I'm up for some friendly battles. I would have responded sooner but I was lost in my own little world for a few hours. ^^;


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2013)

I might be down and out, but I wouldn't mind some friendlies myself!

I'm around later, but willin' to take anyone on. Rawr. |3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> I might be down and out, but I wouldn't mind some friendlies myself!
> 
> I'm around later, but willin' to take anyone on. Rawr. |3



THERE IS NOTHING FRIENDLY ABOUT MORTAL COMBAT


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, I'm up for some friendly battles. I would have responded sooner but I was lost in my own little world for a few hours. ^^;



Alright! I'm on now, and will be for a couple hours.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 27, 2013)

Five. Goddam. Hours. In fucking traffic. Fucking holidays fuck fuck fuck. Sorry Teal. Would you be available tomorrow? =[


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Five. Goddam. Hours. In fucking traffic. Fucking holidays fuck fuck fuck. Sorry Teal. Would you be available tomorrow? =[


Yes.
All day.

No rush Tosh.


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

*licks thread*


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh I'm so omw!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

You let me win the second match didn't you?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

Focus blast..... =[



That came down to the wire. Good games!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

So close. At least I don't have to battle Reno again.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

So it's Toshabi vs Drake again? A revenge match?!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob can I fight your dark team sometime?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

Sure, after the tournament. My team right now's specifically set up to beat Reno. I got like Surf and Rain Dance on everything


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sure, after the tournament. My team right now's specifically set up to beat Reno. I got like Surf and Rain Dance on everything


I can wait. :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

I swear, next tournament, I will go balls deep into IV/EV/HIV training. I will not go out in the first round again >.>


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh Toshi!! It's time for revenge! >:3


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2013)

My team is ready to accept challengers to give them a workout! I am not hard to beat, but if you lose the shame will be unbearable.

FC: 1091-8698-1770
Name: Fusty


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Drake. Imma see if I can set some tine for you tomorrow. I'm heading out with the folks tomorrow to assist in decorating the house.


@Rilvor: Sometime next week, I'll humor you with a battle.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

How many matches are left of this? It's all so confusing...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 30, 2013)

Toshabi vs. Drake -> vs. Reno -> vs. Me


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Toshabi vs. Drake -> vs. Reno -> vs. Me





Ah ok. I'll route for you then, I alwayd had a soft spot for the Dark Side. Do you have cookies?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 30, 2013)

We got Deluxe Mocha Pokepuffs.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Ah ok. I'll route for you then, I alwayd had a soft spot for the Dark Side. Do you have cookies?



Hello! I'M WAY MORE EVIL THAN ROB COULD EVER DREAM OF BEING


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> We got Deluxe Mocha Pokepuffs.


We all know what their REAL flavor is. It isn't Mocha. It's semen.  :I


----------



## Icky (Dec 1, 2013)

...Have Toshi and Drake still not battled yet?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2013)

It is thanksgiving weekend. I hate to be a stick in the mud, but I'm spending time with my family i see 4 times a year.


----------



## Icky (Dec 1, 2013)

NO EXCUSES MISTER

(really tho, it's totally fine, I just didn't anticipate the previous rounds taking so long)


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hello! I'M WAY MORE EVIL THAN ROB COULD EVER DREAM OF BEING



Eh, the most terrifying thing you can do is distort things a little. I ain't worried


----------



## ManiacDrake (Dec 1, 2013)

It's cool Tosh. I understand not seeing family but a few times a year. I'm okay with waiting. :3


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2013)

5pm PST! Let the grudge match begin then!


----------



## ManiacDrake (Dec 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> 5pm PST! Let the grudge match begin then!



Can't tonight. My internet is down. >.<


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2013)

=[


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually need to disqualify myself. I just realized after unpacking my suitcase that I left my 3DS at my parents house. Oops! I'd rather not postpone the tourney for another 2 1/2 weeks. Knock em dead, Drake!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 5, 2013)

Bring it on, Drake! Might want to get your fighting types to train with some hot yoga before this battle...



EDIT: So, looks like it's going to be a rematch between Rob and I. Drake fought well, but it is now time for the smouldering flames to burst through the darkness!


----------



## ManiacDrake (Dec 5, 2013)

gg Reno. GL on beating Rob.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 5, 2013)

If you'll be on sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening, Rob, we can do this thang!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2013)

Twice we've battled. The first, I was defeated. The second, I claimed victory. 
This will be our third match, and will decide once and for all which one of us is truly the strongest. 
This match, at the height of the tournament, will be our ultimate battle. 
Prepare yourself, Reno. Let tomorrow's battle be one for the ages.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Twice we've battled. The first, I was defeated. The second, I claimed victory.
> This will be our third match, and will decide once and for all which one of us is truly the strongest.
> This match, at the height of the tournament, will be our ultimate battle.
> Prepare yourself, Reno. Let tomorrow's battle be one for the ages.




I am online now, Sir. Let us do battle!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

Shoot, sorry. I was doing work at school and got carried away. I'll get on now.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Shoot, sorry. I was doing work at school and got carried away. I'll get on now.



What? How dare you let real life take priority over pokÃ©mon! What kind of trainer are you? :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

Gg. Did you wanna do a 3 out of 5?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Gg. Did you wanna do a 3 out of 5?



Nah, there's no point after that. :c I just had my fluffy tail handed to me. GG. That prediction.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

I only won because we were allowed to swap movesets. Given the typing I knew what Pokemon you were gonna have before I even started building my team.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I only won because we were allowed to swap movesets. Given the typing I knew what Pokemon you were gonna have before I even started building my team.



My Kyuubi was specifically set up to counter your greninja too, but would you attack him? Noooo. XP Seriously though, what really killed me was when you predicted correctly by not switching your tyranitar, and then using aerial ace on my blaziken.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

I knew I could afford to lose the second match, so I took the risk of using Smack Down. I'm pretty shocked Aerial Ace did that to Blaziken. I'm glad I stuck it on Zoroark.
I'm gonna say this 'cause I didn't yet, but your team is, frankly, excellent. Prediction alone wouldn't have done anything. 'Swhy I brought Crawdaunt.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I knew I could afford to lose the second match, so I took the risk of using Smack Down. I'm pretty shocked Aerial Ace did that to Blaziken. I'm glad I stuck it on Zoroark.
> I'm gonna say this 'cause I didn't yet, but your team is, frankly, excellent. Prediction alone wouldn't have done anything. 'Swhy I brought Crawdaunt.



Thanks, I am indeed quite proud of my team. They are, pun intended quite hot.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2013)

Arcanine's pretty hot but I dunno about Chandelure


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 7, 2013)

BTW, I'd still like to battle those who I didn't get the chance to face. *Eyes Misome and Toshabi*


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

[yt]H0Nw-U4ArhM[/yt]

Vs. Toshabi
Match 1 0:00
Match 2 6:38

Vs. Misomie
Match 1 11:12
Match 2 19:13

Vs. Reno
Match 1 25:56
Match 2 32:10

Vs. Reno
Match 1 40:29
Match 2 49:27


----------



## Misomie (Dec 7, 2013)

@Reno or anyone else that wants to fight my thunder team- If you see my character online, just challenge her. My default battle team is actually my thunder mons because they don't suck like my regular team. XP


----------

